# Terrapin Beach Park



## summerschool (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a park across from Sandy Point in Queen Anns County just north of Bay Bridge and has about 1.5 miles of bay front property and a beach. Anyone know if you can fish there. I do not see why you could not, I have seen people wind surfing there.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Yes you can*

The park closes at dusk. It's a little walk to the beach though, so don't carry too much with you. One thing to note is it's really, really shallow....


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

yes, it's a good hike, don't take a lot of stuff


----------



## Seagull73 (Feb 25, 2010)

You can fish there. It is a good hike to the beach. You can wade out a good deal to cast and it doesn't cost anything to park or fish.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

Park on the outside of the gates, you can fish there at nite, I have fished there many times at nite and they dont bother you, it is a mile walk to the beach. If you have waders bring those and wade out a good bit and then cast, leave bail open and walk back to the beach.


----------



## Kaz (Jul 4, 2011)

where's a good place to park so that you can stay after 'til dark?


----------



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

Ive never fished there but I have been escorted
out by park rangers everytime we tried to stay past closing.


----------



## Kaz (Jul 4, 2011)

that's good to know. Do you know if the parking lots along Cross Island Trail close after dark, too? If so, one could probably just park in the near-by shopping center parking lot, then take Cross Island Trail down to the water, without actually going into Terrapin Beach PArk?


----------



## Kaz (Jul 4, 2011)

Alternatively, does anyone know of public land on the west side of the island where you are allowed to remain after dark? Lake Cardoza looked promising.


----------

